# Gaggia Classic Air Lock HELP



## Pete.v (Jan 23, 2013)

Hi Guys

Just received my new replacement Classic and I think it's got an air lock, I can get plenty of steam through the wand but not even a drip of water through the group head. Are there any techniques I can try?


----------



## michaelpwood (Dec 17, 2011)

I don't mean to be rude but have you turned the 'steam' switch off before engaging the pump ?

I'm sure you have .


----------



## Pete.v (Jan 23, 2013)

michaelpwood said:


> I don't mean to be rude but have you turned the 'steam' switch off before engaging the pump ?
> 
> I'm sure you have .


Hi, yes switched off the steam first.


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

Please explain the process you went through to prime the machine.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

From cold, open the steam knob, switch the machine on and then hit the brew switch

Does the pump activate and water come through both group and steam wand?


----------



## Pete.v (Jan 23, 2013)

chimpsinties said:


> Please explain the process you went through to prime the machine.


I followed the method in the instructions for priming


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

That's why I asked you to explain it. So we could see if you misunderstood or did something wrong.


----------



## Pete.v (Jan 23, 2013)

Glenn said:


> From cold, open the steam knob, switch the machine on and then hit the brew switch
> 
> Does the pump activate and water come through both group and steam wand?


I can get water through the steam wand but when I close the steam valve no water comes through the group even though the brew switch is on


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

So you only have the power switch on. The steam valve is closed. You flick just the brew switch and nothing happens? Does the pump sound? Does it pump for a while then labour? Is water going back into your tank via the other line?

As I said, I'm only trying to help you but you're not giving a lot away. Why not explain what you did or make a short video so we can see and might spot a problem.


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

Sounds like the steam switch is ON (same position as the Power switch when ON, this closes the solenoid to stop water through the group) or the steam switch is faulty (but then you wouldn't get much steam, so probably not) or the solenoid is stuck/ faulty (Will not allow water through the group).


----------



## Pete.v (Jan 23, 2013)

chimpsinties said:


> So you only have the power switch on. The steam valve is closed. You flick just the brew switch and nothing happens? Does the pump sound? Does it pump for a while then labour? Is water going back into your tank via the other line?
> 
> As I said, I'm only trying to help you but you're not giving a lot away. Why not explain what you did or make a short video so we can see and might spot a problem.


Basically the power is on the brew switch is on and the pump is making a noise like it should but no water comes out the brew head but if i open the steam valve I get a steady stream of water but when I close it again still nothing out the head. Also it will produce steam well, if thats any help.


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

So you definitely don't have the steam switch on too?


----------



## Pete.v (Jan 23, 2013)

chimpsinties said:


> So you definitely don't have the steam switch on too?


No, But I have tried with it on and off to see if it makes any difference, but it didnt.


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

Where did you get it replaced from? Is it brand new or recon?

I still think you should make a vid of yourself priming it and showing us the symptoms. I'm out of ideas


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

It certainly sounds like something is wrong. Either the steam switch is faulty (stuck on) or the solenoid (stuck closed to the group). If its the steam switch you will be able to get decent steam even if the steam switch is off. You will get a little bit still at brew temp though. It needs to be fairly strong steam. Make sure the boiler has cooled down first before you try to make sure it is not still at steam temp.


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

If the solenoid is stuck shouldn't the water by going through the decompression pipe (?) and into to the drip tray?


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

If the steam switch was constantly on then that water out of the steam arm would be close to boiling - and if the brew switch was off and steam valve open it should be throwing out a lot of steam

If its a replacement - get it replaced! - if it's an old unit I'd open the top up and check all the connections to the front switch board, if there all fully in then it's probably a faulty switch unit.

I somehow managed to loosen the connection between the wire and temp ready light on a 10 mile drive on Monday - wierd eh?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

This is definitely the solenoid, take it back get a refund, buy a good used one (save some money)as they are built better than the new ones......


----------



## Pete.v (Jan 23, 2013)

Well guys thank you for your help on this. The machine has gone back and now im without for a while until I decide what to buy.


----------

